# WARNING !  Lightroom CC to Classic



## theoldwizard1 (Oct 20, 2017)

Operating System: windows

Lightroom Version: CC/Classic
_(Please go to Help menu > System Info to double check the exact version number)_

Question or Description of Problem: Not well documented, but the upgrade from CC to Classic does some kind of a "conversion" on the catalog file.

*This can take A VERY LONG TIME !* Easily overnight, possible longer.


----------



## DGStinner (Oct 20, 2017)

Do you mean the new CC or what was CC 2015? If you mean CC 2015, my catalog upgrade took minutes.


----------



## clee01l (Oct 20, 2017)

theoldwizard1 said:


> the upgrade from CC to Classic does some kind of a "conversion" on the catalog file.


Any time there is a whole number version upgrade, it means that Adobe has modified the database structure. This was true fro LR3 to LR4 all the way to LR5 to LR6/LRCC2015.  This new catalog structure is to be expected.   IIRC, you are currently dealing with a 20GB user catalog that is overly large due to excessive local adjustments. It would be any one's guess as to how long such a conversion would take. It will certainly take longer than a regular catalog backup.  There is nothing to be concerned about as long as it is working away.  The end result will be a new catalog file alongside the old one. So, your old catalog will remain intact and available for LR6/LRCC2015  should you need to fall back to the older LR version


----------



## theoldwizard1 (Oct 20, 2017)

clee01l said:


> IIRC, you are currently dealing with a 20GB user catalog that is overly large due to excessive local adjustments. It would be any one's guess as to how long such a conversion would take. It will certainly take longer than a regular catalog backup.  There is nothing to be concerned about as long as it is working away.  The end result will be a new catalog file alongside the old one. So, your old catalog will remain intact and available for LR6/LRCC2015  should you need to fall back to the older LR version


Completely accurate.

End user started the upgrade process when he has a deliverables date coming soon.  _(I don't know why he choose to do the upgrade.  We had discussed some of your other suggestions and decide to wait until "things cool down".) _ My gut says it will be >12 hours.

An extra warning _("Your catalog will be converted.  This will take some time.  Do you wish to continue ?")_ would have been nice.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Oct 20, 2017)

Your user could always cancel out and do the conversion later. The source catalogue is only read, not written to or deleted by the conversion process.


----------



## theoldwizard1 (Oct 20, 2017)

Hal P Anderson said:


> Your user could always cancel out and do the conversion later. The source catalogue is only read, not written to or deleted by the conversion process.


Tried that.  When he restarted, it immediately went back to converting the catalog.


----------



## theoldwizard1 (Oct 20, 2017)

Well, good news !  The first 1/3 of the process to convert the catalog took about 14 hours.  The remaining 2/3 took less than 3 !

Summary : *The progress/status bar is WAY OFF !*


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 20, 2017)

theoldwizard1 said:


> Tried that.  When he restarted, it immediately went back to converting the catalog.



Lightroom Classic *must* convert the catalog, it cannot simply open the old one. He should go back to Lr CC2015.12 if he doe not have the time to wait for it.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 20, 2017)

theoldwizard1 said:


> Summary : *The progress/status bar is WAY OFF !*



There you go. Adobe can't be trusted with anything!


----------



## jjlad (Oct 20, 2017)

Not sure if or when I'll be able to see the difference. I'm staying with cc classic but 8 or 9 hours in and the conversion function saying it is optimizing but is only at about 5 percent. My catalog just isn't that big but this could take a week at this rate.
I'm also very shaky about the mentality of a company that renames an existing product and uses the name it had for a new product. Could they make it more confusing? If the book module in the new version is still like the old version ...totally unworkable and dedicated to only one company ...that will make things even less satisfying. Seems like with every upgrade there are issues that just leave hands thrown in the air.


----------



## clee01l (Oct 20, 2017)

theoldwizard1 said:


> Tried that.  When he restarted, it immediately went back to converting the catalog.


The user should NOT start the new update LR app, It only works with a converted catalog file.  The user should (temporarily) revert to the previous LR version to meet any deliverables date. I hope you are getting paid well.  It sounds like you have a pretty thick headed user to deal with.


----------



## jjlad (Oct 31, 2017)

Thanks for the assistance. Just wanted to mention my backup increased in speed after about 10 hours where it was still less than 10% but then it finished after another hour. 
Haven't done another yet but due soon.


----------

